# RTI A9 Info



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

I was thinking of purchasing 3 pair of Rti A9's (and Csi a6 as center) for a 7.2 (2 sunfire true bass subs) on paper they look good but from what I've heard is that the Rti a9 is bad at reproducing high end. I plan on using these mostly for music and I'm wondering what other people think of them


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

dreadlocks1221 said:


> I was thinking of purchasing 3 pair of Rti A9's (and Csi a6 as center) for a 7.2 (2 sunfire true bass subs) on paper they look good but from what I've heard is that the Rti a9 is bad at reproducing high end. I plan on using these mostly for music and I'm wondering what other people think of them


They aren't bad at all up top, in fact they are much smoother than the previous RTi 12s. You really need to get a listen first because they are a bit forward for a music first speaker. Also, they need quite a bit of power and the correct synergy of gear to sound their best. If I were to choose between the A9s and the LSi15s with a solid 2 channel amp for both, I'd go LSis. I prefer a more laid back speaker, but that's me. I have heard the A9s and really liked them. They put out a very large and detailed soundstage...I just prefer the LSis for about the same price.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

I am gonna be powering them with a denon avr 5308ci I was looking at the A9 and the 12s and on paper they seem like they have the same specs. how is the design difference? 

Originally I was gonna do the whole setup with lsi 25s but for the price I can get the Rtis for I didn't think it was entirely worth the price difference


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

dreadlocks1221 said:


> I am gonna be powering them with a denon avr 5308ci I was looking at the A9 and the 12s and on paper they seem like they have the same specs. how is the design difference?
> 
> Originally I was gonna do the whole setup with lsi 25s but for the price I can get the Rtis for I didn't think it was entirely worth the price difference


Polk redesigned the cabinet. It's larger, curved and less resonant. I've heard reports both ways that they did or didn't change out the parts/crossovers. I have heard the A9s vs the 12s and they are a definite step up. Smoother up top with an even larger/wide/deep soundstage. The A5, 7 and 9 are all at least a half step up from the 8s, 10s and 12s. Your Denon should power them fine, though they will take all the juice you can throw at them and continue to improve.

Regarding the LSis, I think the 9s and 15s are the sweetspot in the lineup. I'm not a fan of powered speakers.


----------



## frosti7 (May 23, 2008)

One of the better Polk speakers, but what most people dont know is that they have very pronounced tweeter and it gets really tiresome to listen to them for long periods


----------

